# 19.5 Tires needed



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

After searching through all the tire threads I have seen very few details about 19.5 tires. Currently 3 of my 4 trucks run this tire size so it happens to be something I'm very interested in. I have tried the retreads that are mentioned in one thread and they did hook up great but they couldn't be rotated to the front, experienced unusual wear, and gave the truck a very weird(loose) feel until they had somewhere between 5,000 and 10,000 miles on them. I've also not been overly thrilled with the stock tires. They work good when new and on all of our flat commercials but being in the Finger Lakes region of NY we have very hilly terrain and I'm just looking for something that will bite better. These trucks typically head out in the morning weighing 15,000-18,000 lbs and with good rubber I should hardly ever have to engage 4x4. Just looking for thoughts on New tires that people have used in similar situations with good success. As we all know the options aren't all that great in the 19.5 size range. Price and brand don't really matter if there are some good testimonials to back them up.


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

I have Goodyear G124's. I don't know if they're best but they are better than rib tires. It doesn't seem like they'll last as long. I switch out the steer tires in the summer.


----------



## Evil Diesel (Nov 9, 2011)

I had an 08 f450. I did the 20" rim conversion. It gave me a much better selection since it put me in the LT tire market. Tires were cheaper also over quality commercial tires


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

just a quick internet search showed most tires costing around $400 a piece and only about 6 different tire selections


----------



## tru450 (May 5, 2012)

I'm in the same boat needing steers for my 08 F450. Freaking expensive. First time purchasing 19.5 tires. I'm curious what others have to say about this as well.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

NThill93;1753152 said:


> just a quick internet search showed most tires costing around $400 a piece and only about 6 different tire selections


yes I'm aware of how few are really out there and the cost of them. I honestly like running the 19.5 tires since my trucks actually "work" to make a living. I don't think I would want to convert them to any other tire size as having more options only works if they are the right options and I'm guessing there wouldn't be too many good 12 ply tires in a 20".

As for the $400 price tag, it is what it is and I'm okay with the price as long as I can get a decent bite into the Snow/Ice. I thought I knew exactly what I was going to put on as I have a local buddy in the Towing business with 6 trucks running 19.5's and he has been loving the Roadmaster RM 253's I believe......problem is now they are no longer making them so I feel like I'm back to square 1.

Keep the comments coming from anyone who has truly found and uses a 19.5 tire in snow/ice


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

tru450;1753306 said:


> I'm in the same boat needing steers for my 08 F450. Freaking expensive. First time purchasing 19.5 tires. I'm curious what others have to say about this as well.


I think steer tires are easy....its finding a more aggressive tire for snow/ice I'm having trouble with.


----------



## tru450 (May 5, 2012)

BMWSTUD25;1753568 said:


> I think steer tires are easy....its finding a more aggressive tire for snow/ice I'm having trouble with.


Bought my truck used with brand new tires in back. They have provided great traction all winter. Aggressive tread. I'll look and see what brand they are and post it later.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

3bladz;1751946 said:


> I have Goodyear G124's. I don't know if they're best but they are better than rib tires. It doesn't seem like they'll last as long. I switch out the steer tires in the summer.


Didn't they stop making these a couple years ago?

And they suck. Rubber is too hard.

Crap, can't remember what they are but the Michelins are the best I've found so far. Very spendy and not great life, but they have awesome traction.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

I to was looking for tires for our 450s this fall. Also wanting the roadmaster 253. Apparently China took over plane and won't let Cooper in there. Ended up with some Double Coin RLB1 drive tires. So far so good. Reasonable priced. Other truck is waiting till next fall and may try eBay. There are some on there with smaller tread blocks that look like they should grab.


----------



## Evil Diesel (Nov 9, 2011)

Simpletire.com. Big selection,good prices. I would be cautious about running cheap Chinese tires. But that's just me.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I have been looking to put rubber in my NPR. Going with caps on the tears and Continentals on front. ONLY summer driving and I'm concerned with wear over traction so not really a comparison. Damn expensive though!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michelin XDS2


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

My 19.5's are scrap yard refugees from a Doritos cube van. Recaps with about 85% tread left. Two Goodyears, one Bridgestone, and another oddball... all look identical once installed. lol Paid $400 for the set of six, on rims.

If you guys are allowed studs, why not keep a winter set? Even if it's only on, say, the outers?


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

If I could find some good testimonials on Michelin 19.5's thats probably what I would run.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;1754308 said:


> Michelin XDS2


Thats actually one of the tires I was looking at. Have you run them in the snow/ice or know anyone that has??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BMWSTUD25;1754863 said:


> Thats actually one of the tires I was looking at. Have you run them in the snow/ice or know anyone that has??


Yes

And

Yes


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

I have the michelins xds on two of my f550's and they are nice. They have deep sips like snow tires. Way better than continentals that came with. BTW bought them at costco. They had sale, though you need to bring in rims to mount. I have dedicated rims for snow and over road. They were by far way cheaper than tire shops.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

rob1325;1755449 said:


> I have the michelins xds on two of my f550's and they are nice. They have deep sips like snow tires. Way better than continentals that came with. BTW bought them at costco. They had sale, though you need to bring in rims to mount. I have dedicated rims for snow and over road. They were by far way cheaper than tire shops.


Thanks for the review!


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

I used to run the expensive Goodyears for quite a few years.....and I got no better traction or longevity out of them than the Chinese tires I currently switched over to when the Goodyears went up to $2600 for a set of six, mounted and balanced.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rcn971;1756065 said:


> I used to run the expensive Goodyears for quite a few years.....and I got no better traction or longevity out of them than the Chinese tires I currently switched over to when the Goodyears went up to $2600 for a set of six, mounted and balanced.


Goodyears --if they were the G124's--sucked. Rubber compound was too hard so it didn't grip on hardpack or ice. And I never got more than 25K out of them.

Michelins are not much better mileage wise, but they are awesome in snow and ice.


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

I have Michelin xds2 for steers on my 450 and they are pretty aggressive. I don't use the truck for plowing (summer only truck) so I don't know how they do on snow. However, I do run Michelins on my plow truck and they are by far the best plow tire I have had on the truck. Michelin is known to put full depth sipes in their tires. Sipes are the little cuts in the tire tread and they are what give good grip in snow. Lots of tires don't have full depth sipes. I will get about 50,000 miles on the Michelins on my F450. I did have to take them to the tire shop and have them turned on the rim because otherwise there is too much outer shoulder wear. 

I run Michelin retreads on the rear and they seem to hold up good too. 

My wife got 82,000 miles out of her first set of Michelins


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I've had mixed results with Chinese tires. 

My Cadillac DTS has a set of Champiro's on it that have been fantastic, in fact I would love to buy another set.

My float trailer had a set of Liberty tires on it. All four wore funny, opposite corners wore bald within two seasons, one blew out for ???? reason....

My tractor had a set of East One tires on the rear. The left one took a minor impact on the sidewall on the first day and swelled up like a grapefruit. So I have a scrap tire with the tits still on it. Looked into getting it revulcanized and the shop refused it.

So I am undecided on Chinese tires....


----------



## Omega (Dec 22, 2013)

we run 422(Goodyear)drive tires on the front and 141 ( Goodyear) on the rear(duals) since the trucks are 4x4 I needed the same(close) tire height. The 141 is a mining tire and great in anything but sand. We have about 30k miles on them


----------



## Omega (Dec 22, 2013)

Omega;1758144 said:


> we run 422(Goodyear)drive tires on the front and 141 ( Goodyear) on the rear(duals) since the trucks are 4x4 I needed the same(close) tire height. The 141 is a mining tire and great in anything but sand. We have about 30k miles on them


Edit #### the rear are G171 and the front are G622 RSD M&S


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry to bring back a super old thread but I'm in the boat now. I need a set of tires on my 550. It has cooper road masters on it now but since I just bought the truck and the tires are shot I need a good winter tire. The truck won't see much use in the summer since it's just a pull rig for my trailers that go out 5 times in the summer. I need a great snow tire. Safety is key to me and I don't want to get suck in a 550 with a 7.3 diesel, blizzard 810 and a block of concrete on the flat bed. That's a lot of weight to pull out. So if anyone has a great winter tire let me know


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

04trd;1827906 said:


> Sorry to bring back a super old thread but I'm in the boat now. I need a set of tires on my 550. It has cooper road masters on it now but since I just bought the truck and the tires are shot I need a good winter tire. The truck won't see much use in the summer since it's just a pull rig for my trailers that go out 5 times in the summer. I need a great snow tire. Safety is key to me and I don't want to get suck in a 550 with a 7.3 diesel, blizzard 810 and a block of concrete on the flat bed. That's a lot of weight to pull out. So if anyone has a great winter tire let me know


Call these guys, and tell them you want 19.5 recaps with their own proprietary max traction tread design.

Stratham Tire Inc - Commercial Sales & Service25 Meadow Drive
Londonderry, NH 03053
603-426-5115


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

Cool thanks! Any problems with them coming appart? That's the only thing that worrys me. Changing one of those wouldn't be fun at 3 am in a white out


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

04trd;1828024 said:


> Cool thanks! Any problems with them coming appart? That's the only thing that worrys me. Changing one of those wouldn't be fun at 3 am in a white out


I ran these for maybe 3000 miles, hauling heavy, no issues. Sold the truck.
I wouldn't worry about it, myself. You can save like $40 a tire by recapping your own carcass, but since you are not close by, I think the shipping would actually cost you more.
I will say these tires had crazy good snow traction. Mud as well. Wouldn't expect them to wear great, probably cup pretty quick in year round use.
I would pull them as soon as I could each spring. Go to an RV dealer for summer tread takeoffs. Most larger rvs have 19.5s.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Just had 4 XDS-2's put on rear of my 2012 F-550. Came factory with Continentals "traction tread" on rear and "steer tread" on front. To echo everyone else, the continentals were worthless and got me stuck at least a half dozen times last winter. Even in 4x4, the truck was helpless. Although I haven't had a chance to use the Michelins in the snow yet, I do think they perform better when I off road at the landfill to dump my roll offs. And yes, mine also has that loose feeling in the rear. I think I have about 3000 miles on them now, and I have either started getting used to it or it has diminished, because it doesn't seem to feel as bad as when I first got it. The first cloverleaf exit I took coming off the highway after leaving the dealer, I thought the ass end of the truck was coming around on me, quite unnerving feeling in a 15k lb truck.


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

Just called a bell tire near me. They deal in big trucks and semis. I have 6 cooper road master rm235 on there now so I will just replace them with that. I asked the price she said 219! I almost fell over. That's a greet price for a 19.5. Those xds2 are 420 a pop! So I will report back when it snows on the cooper road masters.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

https://www.treadwright.com/


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

04trd;1828255 said:


> Just called a bell tire near me. They deal in big trucks and semis. I have 6 cooper road master rm235 on there now so I will just replace them with that. I asked the price she said 219! I almost fell over. That's a greet price for a 19.5. Those xds2 are 420 a pop! So I will report back when it snows on the cooper road masters.


To the best of my knowledge you can no longer purchase the RM 235's. If so, I'd love to know where!

FWIW I am planning to go with the Michelin XDS2's in another month or so. Feeling very confident they will provide the tractions needed and hoping for decent longevity.

I have also run those recaps mentioned above and they did real good in the snow but gave the truck a nasty loose feeling for the first few thousand miles, maybe 5k. Also even with rotating regularly two tires wore quick, other two looked like new but I think thats common with recaps.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

BMWSTUD25;1753568 said:


> I think steer tires are easy....its finding a more aggressive tire for snow/ice I'm having trouble with.


I ran into the same issue finding different brands/models.

Seems a lot make all season type etc. not many make really aggressive stuff, since you likely wouldn't run them in the summer hauling 20k in back anyway.

We have striaght rib "used kumhos" up front on one of our 07 f550s, worked well until they got worn out. Will go with a goodyear/michelin on the front next year.

We swap all 6 wheels/tires out for winter months... so rib come off the front and HSR Continentals go on, backs the HSRs come off and put in storage, and four HDRs go on... sidewall a bit meatier.

We ALWAYS have the truck overloaded with a 4 yarder spreader and plow sometimes, i rarely ever use the 4x4 on the road/parking lots...ever. I havn't seen much out there more aggressive for the back.. Goodyear makes one "see them on ups trucks , busses, ambulances for winter" etc. The conti's that come on the new fords are good though. $389 installed for one we dinged the sidewall last season and had to replace.. that hurt when the tire was only 20% worn :/


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

Well!! After much thinking and review reading I bought 6 xds-2s all drive tires. 400 a tire, yea it's expensive but I don't mind buying the best when it comes to tires. I would rather spend 2400 on tires than go in a ditch or getting into a accident. I will report back when it snows. The trucks only used as a plow truck and doesn't get used much in the summer so tread life should last a while since it won't b used in the summer


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

04trd;1841206 said:


> Well!! After much thinking and review reading I bought 6 xds-2s all drive tires. 400 a tire, yea it's expensive but I don't mind buying the best when it comes to tires. I would rather spend 2400 on tires than go in a ditch or getting into a accident. I will report back when it snows. The trucks only used as a plow truck and doesn't get used much in the summer so tread life should last a while since it won't b used in the summer


Well, let me know how you like them in the front. I still have the crap continentals that came in it, but they will need replaced soon.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Just put 6 Roadmaster 253 on one of our 450s. Apparently they are now available. Will try them out. Did end up w 14 plys as this is what they sent accidentally. Price like $223.


----------



## GrowingSeasons (Jan 24, 2012)

good year g622 on the fronts and the 622 retread on the rears. great year aggressive but not over powering rand the rm253 too and the good years have better traction. with new steers and recap rears its like 1600 a truck


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

Well guys here's an up date! Northeastern Ohio finally got a storm and I got to finally test the xds-2s. All I can say is wow! They grip amazing and I haven't had any trouble with them. Grant it I have a pretty good chunk of concrete on my flat bed but I have been really impressed with them. We had some ice on the roads and the truck stayed planted and turning on it was no problem. I say they are worth every penny. Also I contacted the guys who we go to for all our tires for work ( I'm a heavy equipment operator ) and I got the tires for 350 a piece! I was shocked when they gave me that price. That's mounted balanced and old tires thrown out. So if anyone in northeastern Ohio needs tires hit me up I can try to get you guys some good deals

Here's a picture you can kind of see the tires behind the mud flap


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

And I do have a little bit of weight in the bed so that helps out a lot too only about 800lbs


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have an appointment for this Tuesday to get 6 new tires on our flatbed. After much deliberation, I will be going the RM253 route since they are now available again. Really had my heart set on the XDS2's but the others are half the money and I've got a close friend that runs them on almost all of his wreckers (6) and loves them in the winter. Excited to try them out myself.

Keep us posted on the Michelins moving forward!!!


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

That's the exact same decision I had when I was getting mine. It was between those two. I talked to a guy at belle tire and he recommended the xds so let me know how the rm 253s are, hell maybe we should just switch tires for a snow storm! Lol


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

04trd;1869815 said:


> That's the exact same decision I had when I was getting mine. It was between those two. I talked to a guy at belle tire and he recommended the xds so let me know how the rm 253s are, hell maybe we should just switch tires for a snow storm! Lol


If it was feasible I would be all about trying to do that. I feel good knowing that both of those tire options seem to have nothing but good things to said about them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Holy crap, $350 a tire makes it worth a road trip.


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

Yup! Very good guys to deal with. It's a small mom and pop shop so I'm more than happy to give my busniess to keep the small local guy going


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Just got 6 cooper roadmaster rm253 on my f450 in 225/70/19.5 for 1300 out the door. So far I'm happy with them smooth ride


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Just a thought to this thread.....


Tires are the biggest issue of course for traction, but here's where it's at......

POSI rear.

My old 3500hd 2wd had a posi rear installed by the original owner, and regardless of tires, it never failed me.

Now, just purchased an 03' Kodiak 4500. Open Differential. It needs tires, but I've already had it in a slick mud situation and it sucks compared to the 3500 I previously owned.

Getting a posi carrier next week......



..


----------



## Mstansberry (Dec 31, 2020)

I know this thread is old, but I found it, so people likely still come here for info. I live in the black hills of South Dakota, and our f550s have 19.5s on them. We usually go with the cheap knockoffs of the Yokohama on/off road tires and run tire chains in the winter. I did recently discover that continental makes a good snow rated tire, the conti hybrid hd3. Bfgoodrich also makes a snow rated tire, the route control d, or route control s. They are snow rated as well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Continental makes a good tire???

What load range are either tire?

BTW, gorgeous country out there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

All my 19.5s are load range G as we're hauling salt in them. 

The Conti's didn't look like too bad of a tread pattern, the BFG's looked like slicks. 

I'll stick with Michelins for now.


----------



## Mstansberry (Dec 31, 2020)

The steer tires on the bfg certainly do look like slicks, but you could run drive tires on the steer axle in winter. Fun fact, bfg is owned by michelin. It is very beautiful country out here, I'd like to venture to the northeast though, never been there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I do run traction tyres all the way around on my 5500's.

Maine is nice, all the other states have too many people. And most wouldn't fit in in South Dakota.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Try coming to the Adirondacks. There are some people-especially during tourist season-but our park is worth the trip. Plenty of places to stay away from people too!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Kvston said:


> Try coming to the Adirondacks. There are some people-especially during tourist season-but our park is worth the trip. Plenty of places to stay away from people too!


Still New Yorkistan.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

As opposed to Gretchland?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2A is still in effect here...


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Huh?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

anyone want some cost effective 19.5's

I have some on rims, some off rims... all are good tires, we just don't run 19.5's on anything any longer and dont plan to anytime soon. I would like to clear out the space.


----------



## stroker331 (Nov 10, 2013)

The hercules h803 are by far the best snow 19.5 that i have used. Open drives all the way around. 4 yards at the beginning of the storm or empty the tires handle the weight great. They are noisy on the highway... I have about 10k on them with barely any wear.


----------

